# 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?



## Fallguy (29. August 2011)

*4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Hallo zusammen,
hab ich mir doch nicht eine gebrauchte KFA2 GTS 250 gekauft, für den "Übergang".  Die Karte ist aber extrem Laut. Jetzt wollte ich von einer MSI 250 GTS den Kühler mit 2 Lüfter anbauen. Diese werden allerdings mit 4 Pins angeschlossen. Der Originallüfter hängt an einem 3pin Anschluss. Kann ich das trotzdem irgendwie da anklemmen?
LG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Meinst du jetzt einen PWM Anschluss oder den reinen 4 Pin Molexstecker?


----------



## Fallguy (29. August 2011)

PWM steht in der Beschreibung. Ist ein EBay Angebot. Habt den also noch nicht vorliegen.
Oder schließt man das PWM Kabel ans Board an? Wird der dann mitgesteuert?


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Kommt drauf an, wie der Anschluß regelt. Wenn er das z.B. über Spannungsregelung macht, klappts eventuell auch. Nicht lange fackeln-> einfach mal dranhängen. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

PWM läuft am normalen 3 Pin Anschluß, es könnte nur sein das der bei geringen Upm Geräusche macht


----------



## Ahab (29. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Nein. 

Wenn du einen PWM Lüfter an einen 3-Pin Anschluss anschließt, entfällt die Regelung per PWM. Wenn wenn die Karte trotzdem eine Regelung mitbringt, wird es klappen, doch diese wird relativ grob und sicherlich genauso laut sein, sonst wäre der alte Lüfter nicht unbedingt so quälend laut.

Aber PWM funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Ja gut ist klar das PWM dann nicht geht wegen der 4. Leitung. Man kann den Lüfter auch so regeln, nur neigen einige Modelle zum klackern bei geringer Drehzahl das ist wenigstens meine Erfahrung mit einigen Lüftern.


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Klackern und schleifen... stimmt. Bei mir hängt der Grafikkartenlüfter an einem Regler, der sogar Lüfter regeln kann, die nur über einen normalen Stromanschluss verfüge, also zwei Drähte. Damit kann man wunderbar herausfinden, ab welcher Einstellung dubiose Geräusche vorkommen.

Von vier auf drei sollte man mal einen Blick auf die Belegung werfen.
der Buchse werfen. Der unten offene Teil steht für die Öffnung, die die Buchsen aus Gründen der Verpolungssicherheit auf einer Seite haben.
______
|****|

Von links nach rechts sieht die PWM-Belegung bei Graka-Buchsen (und die Farben der Leitungen am Stecker) meist so aus:
1. schwarz =Masse, 2. rot = 12V, 3. gelb = Tachosignal, 4. Blau = PWM-Signal

Wenn die 3Pin-Buchse entsprechend belegt ist, dann ist ja alles klar. 
So draufstecken, das links 1 auf 1 kommt und rechts die entsprechende Öffnung des Steckers frei bleibt..
Wahrscheinlich musst du vorher den Kunststoffkragen der Buchse abziehen, bevor man den Stecker überhaupt draufschieben kann.
Nachmessen sollte man vor dem Stecken trotzdem - man sollte sich nie darauf verlassen, das immer alles nach Standard belegt ist.


----------



## Fallguy (30. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Posts. Ich glaub ich lass das doch lieber, bau die Karte aus und geh damit in den nächsten PC Shop und frag nach nem neuen Lüfter für da drauf. Das ist mir als Laie alles bissl zu kompliziert glaub ich^^.


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Lass die Karte erstmal drin, bleib zu Hause und frage hier nach einem vernünfigen GraKa-Kühler.


----------



## inzpekta (30. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Lass die Karte erstmal drin, bleib zu Hause und frage hier nach einem vernünfigen GraKa-Kühler.


Kann ich auch nur empfehlen!

Hab hier zwei 120er PWM Lüfter rumliegen und die heben fast ab wenn sie ungeregelt laufen und sind dabei schweinelaut!
Die kriegt man nur mit ner Lüftersteuerung ala Zalman PWM Mate sicher gebändigt...


----------



## Fallguy (31. August 2011)

Ok. Ich hatte jetzt mal den Arctic Accelero L2 Pro ins Auge gefasst. 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arctic/Accelero_L2_Pro/133357/?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?
Ein Passivkühler wird bestimmt nicht die optimale Lösung sein wenn man die Karte auch beansprucht oder?


----------



## inzpekta (31. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Grundsätzlich sind die Accerlero's richtig leise. Von daher gute Wahl.
Aber du solltest doch schon auf Kompatibilität achten!
Laut Hersteller nicht für Deine Karte geeignet.

Wenn du bei Alternate bleiben willst: Accelero S1 Rev2
Da gibt's auch ein Lüfterset für wenn es nicht reicht.

Oder gleich: Accelero TWIN TURBO Pro


----------



## Fallguy (31. August 2011)

Kompatibel mit GTS 250...steht doch drin.^^ Der mit den 2 Lüftern is mir bissl zu teuer. Ich hab für die Karte selbst nur 45€ gezahlt. Und in das "alte" Ding nochmal so viel Geld reinhängen..?..mh.   Und da sie mein Gehäuse auch in ein paar Monaten wieder verlassen soll.....


----------



## inzpekta (31. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*



Fallguy schrieb:


> Kompatibel mit GTS 250...steht doch drin.^^


Aber nicht hier bei Compatibility: Accelero L2 Pro · VGA · Cooling · Arctic Cooling



Fallguy schrieb:


> ...Und da sie mein Gehäuse auch in ein paar Monaten wieder verlassen soll.....


Und dann willste noch investieren? Dann hol dir doch gleich was größeres, das auch auf den Nachfolger passt...
Womit willst du denn dann tauschen?


----------



## Fallguy (31. August 2011)

Ja auf der Herstellerseite hätte ich auch mal schauen können. lol. 
Ich dachte an ne 560ti. Oberste schmerzgrenze liegt bei 200€. Aber das ist dann wieder blöd mit der Garantie wenn ich da ein anderen Kühler drauf packe.


----------



## Bruce112 (31. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

msi afterburner hillft dier weiter ,da kanns du den orginal lüfter von karte regulieren +

selber ne lüfter kurve erstellen


----------



## inzpekta (31. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Hilft aber nicht wenn die Luftmenge gebraucht wird.
Ich kann nur jedem zum Peter raten!
Der ist sein Geld wert und passt fast überall drauf...aber nicht überall rein 

Ich hab ein Album in meinem Profil davon.


----------



## Fallguy (31. August 2011)

Der Peter sieht ja schon sehr geil aus, kühlt bestimmt auch richtig gut aber ist ja doch wohl eher was für ne High-End Karte und ne Fehlinvestition für mein Altmodell GTS 250. 
Ich war jetzt eigentlich auf ne sparversion aus. Hauptsache ein leiser Lüfter. Kann man den alten nicht einfach vom Kühlkörper runterschrauben und ein anderen 80mm Lüfter dranbasteln? Sry ich kenn mich da ja garnet aus. Ich glaub als der hat ein Lagerschaden oder so. (rattert)


----------



## inzpekta (31. August 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Basteln geht immer...
Mach doch mal ein Bild!


----------



## Fallguy (2. September 2011)

Also ich hab dann mal ein paar Bildervon der Karte und dem Drumherum in meinem Profil-Album eingestellt. 
Ich war heute morgen schon fleißig, hab die Karte ausgebaut, den Lüfter demontiert und das Gedöns mal richtig entstaubt. Boah hingen da Flusen drin. Alter Falter. Und als ich sie dann wieder eingebaut und den Rechner gestartet habe, war sie sehr viel leiser als vorher.....naja. 15min später hat's dann wieder gerattert.


----------



## inzpekta (2. September 2011)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter an 3Pin anschließen?*

Da sind ja Lüfter und Kühlkörper unabhängig voneinander montiert.
Dacht ich mir... Da kannst du den alten abmachen und nen neuen besorgen.
Befestigt bekommt man den schon irgendwie.
Du solltest nur vorher die Anschlußspannung messen und auf Durchmesser und wenn erforderlich Bauhöhe achten.
Dann kannst du dir einen passenden aussuchen. Sollte auch nicht so viel kosten.


----------

